# Who's gotten pregnant using withdrawl method?



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

Just wondering how often this occurs. Has anyone gotten pregnant this way? How long had you been using the method? Any specifics I should know about? Overall how did the method work for you?


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

I finally searched the right thing and found some answers to my questions, thanks though!


----------



## memz (Feb 1, 2007)

Were did you find something on this...kinda wondering myself about that?


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Here's a recent thread about this:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...light=pull-out


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

red - as long as he has not had an orgasm in the last 12 hrs, and he gets out in time it can be very effective - something like 96% effective with perfect use according to planned parenthood.


----------



## muttix2 (Apr 24, 2005)

We used it and it has never failed for us. What DID fail was our sticking to it ("just this once" is NOT something you should decide which actually in the act







Hello ds2) and deciding to reenter right after the fact (Hello Baby3!







: ) But when actually doing it correctly, it didn't fail. However, my dh pulled out before time. If your partner pulls out and is immediately *ahem* that is too late. He may have already done a little inside. My dh pulls out and a few seconds go by with "assistance" and then *ahem* happens (hoping you can understand this, I'm trying not to violate any UA). I believe that is when people fail, you can't pull out the second it is happening, it is already too late at this point.

Of course, this isn't much fun for dh or myself and because of this after this baby is born alive and healthy he'll be getting a vasectomy. Against much of what I believe but finally I just had to agree. He doesn't enjoy the deed as much because of pulling out all the time and he REALLY doesn't want another child (even 3 is pushing it for him). So there you go.

But, if your partner isn't opposed to it, and can catch himself in time and you aren't super fertile (if your partner can cough and you're pg, this is NOT for you) this is a great option.


----------



## Tryingfor#3 (Jun 20, 2007)

I agree....we use the pull out method all the time,( before TTC ) I've never taken BC we always used that and condoms, which ultimately came off for many reasons....but I agree with the girls... pull out BEFORE he uhmmmm...and don't let him go back in right after either, bc those swimmies are still dancing around on the end of him and inside some.....so as long as he pulls out and stays out you'll be fine.....we used the pull out method when we first got pregnant, about 2 weeks after we were married....he was weak ONCE and didn't pull out...and that's where our honeymoon baby came in..... married 2 weeks!!!!!!! OK I'm over it now.....

Dana


----------



## blissful_maia (Feb 17, 2005)

This is the only birth control method I have used in my entire relationship with dh (5+ years). We also track things using NFP. Both our kiddos were planned, no accidents!


----------



## RachelGS (Sep 29, 2002)

Wellllll... some of our family friends have four children, all conceived using the withdrawal method. I think it's worth your while to really know about NFP as well.


----------



## violamama (Sep 5, 2005)

I am interested in this withdraw method. Besides the opps factor, isn't intercourse far less enjoyable for the male if he is always pulling out at the moment? Also, can that not also cut the women short too? Just thinking out loud.

Thanks,

Kathy


----------



## fantesia28 (Jun 20, 2006)

So I know that the statistics say that this is not 100% effective, but I feel that if it's done right and they always pull out before and you don't dtd immediately after then it's a VERY effective form of birth control. I have heard some say not to dtd with withdrawal during your fertile time, but we personally haven't had any accidents.

Whe got pregnant the first shot of trying for BOTH of our kids, so I know that we are fertile. I really think it boils down to can DH do it all the time and before hand. My hubby is very good at this method (too good if you ask me as I want another and he doesnt).

As for the satisfaction aspect... it doesn't seem to both my DH, but I guess he's used to it!! We have used it for a combined total of around 13 years.







:


----------



## herenow2 (Jul 5, 2007)

I have to chime in here too. We have had great success with withdrawal and know a couple other friends who have too. No one I know has gotten pregnant using this method as long as they are "pulling out" in time.


----------



## fantesia28 (Jun 20, 2006)

One thing that I would like to add... even though this method has been very effective for a lot of us, if you would not be okay with another baby I would probably not recommend this method.


----------



## sunnysideup (Jan 9, 2005)

The problem with the withdrawl method is that there can be sperm in the pre-ejaculatory fluid, which can seep out when a man has an erection.

Meet baby #4 in our family.

We used the pull-out method and avoided pregnancy for years, but it eventually did happen for us--and my husband was always very careful, there was no *oops*

Statistically, the withdrawl method has a 19% failure rate. If you're not ok with the idea of having another baby, it's probably a good idea to use a more effective method.


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

um...I did....maybe twice. I'll update later.








Lisa


----------



## pazerific (Oct 25, 2006)

i know of a couple families with children who were withdrawal babies. as pps said, it's not something i would use as bc without a firm understanding of NFP, and the idea that it would be kinda sorta ok to get pg.


----------



## EastbayK (Sep 13, 2004)

I got pregnant this way. We were using NFP and I was weak when I knew we should have been avoiding. We figured we wouldn't be in that 19%. We were. As he says "a little dab'll do ya".

As it was, it was a terrible cycle to get pregnant in. Prior to knowing, I had outpatient surgery with general anesthia AND a series of abdominal x-rays. I didn't think anything about it b/c I didn't think I could be pregnant. I evenutally lost the baby at 6+ weeks. There is no way I want to go through that again.

I think combined with charting to avoid that withdrawl can be effective, but now I still wouldn't trust it during my fetile time.

Kim


----------



## fantesia28 (Jun 20, 2006)

sunnysideup~ You give me hope.







I want another baby and hubby is not so sure he does. I know he would be fine with it if it happened afterall he knows the risks of WD.







:

This method has worked so long for us though (13+ years) that I can't imagine ever having an oops - we even use it during fertile times.







: He never double dips so to speak though and he always pulls out in time.

I figure if God wants us to have another baby we will, if not then we won't at this point.


----------



## sunnysideup (Jan 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fantesia28* 
sunnysideup~ You give me hope.







I want another baby and hubby is not so sure he does. I know he would be fine with it if it happened afterall he knows the risks of WD.







:

This method has worked so long for us though (13+ years) that I can't imagine ever having an oops - we even use it during fertile times.







: He never double dips so to speak though and he always pulls out in time.

It worked for us for 13 years too, and then it didn't work







Dh was always _extremely_ careful about getting out in time--he could not have been more careful. It was the day after my period had ended, and the _one_ time we dtd that month







: Believe me--I never could imagine having an oops--until I did!

Now I am so paranoid about getting pregnant I don't want dh to come near me







We do use real birth control now--no more chances.


----------



## fantesia28 (Jun 20, 2006)

That is so interesting!! I can only imagine your shock when you turned up pregnant!!








Maybe there is hope for us afterall.









How many kiddo's do you have? We have 2 (girl/boy) and I really want one more. However, since my DH doesn't really want anymore kids, I have resigned to hope that maybe one day things will change for us, but if my hubby doesn't change his mind then I will be okay with the way things are (trying to be atleast).









Maybe one time it won't be 100% for us either - you never know.


----------



## sunnysideup (Jan 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fantesia28* 
I can only imagine your shock when you turned up pregnant!!

Yeah, I was in a state of shock and disbelief for a few weeks.









Quote:

How many kiddo's do you have?
I have four, ages 14, 12, 10 and 2.5.

Quote:

Maybe one time it won't be 100% for us either - you never know.
Life is full of surprizes.


----------



## hae703 (Jul 6, 2006)

This is how my niece was conceived. I can't say how often they tried it, but they claimed it was the first time they had done it. Definitely not a reliable birth control method.


----------



## fantesia28 (Jun 20, 2006)

It's funny because I always thought this was such a reliable form (it has been for us) since it's worked for a combination of at least 13 years for us. It sounds like it could fail, though I doubt it will for us.

I do want another baby now so if it failed it wouldn't be a big deal... though I could seeing down the road when I know I am done and wham it would fail at that point.


----------



## ChristianMomOf2 (Jul 30, 2007)

my SIL had a baby using this method after about 6 years...


----------



## savannah smiles (May 4, 2004)

We've been using it for 7 years now and we haven't had any unplanned pg's. I've gotten pg the first cycle the three times we were TTC (one was a m/c) so fertility isn't an issue. But, like others have said, we'd be comfortable with another baby should he/she come along so we're ok with the failure rate.


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

We have used the withdrawal method for almost nine years. DS was planned.

I suppose there could be "oopsies," but we're married, so we're okay with that. I wouldn't do this if I weren't in a monogamous relationship.


----------



## joy2bmom (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fantesia28* 
He never double dips


OMGosh! I'm sorry but this just struck me as HILARIOUS








(just one of those days i guess)


----------



## Grace24 (Mar 9, 2007)

I got pg this way ten years ago with my bf at the time... he wasn't even close to "finishing" and put on a condom, but still I got pg. With DH, we did the "stop in the middle and put a condom on" thing for a few months, and we were ok. But as soon as we decided to try we got pg. Not quite the same thing as withdrawal though...but still it can fail. Sounds like you're ok with that though, so hey, carry on


----------



## Amydoula (Jun 20, 2004)

My DH and I have used this as our ONLY method of birth control for MANY years. I have been pregnant twice, one M/C and one DS, both planned. If used correctly it is very successful.


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

No, but I've gotten pregnant by the _I'm sterile so we didn't pull out and condoms are not very reliable method._


----------



## Yaliina (Oct 22, 2005)

Oh, me me! I got preggo using this method (oops) after using it "successfully" for a few months. And I honestly can't remember any more if we were trying to use this method when ds2 was conceived, but we may have been.

I know that dh & I are extremely fertile, so we use serious birth control (ie- IUD, which I LOVE). I totally do not recommend using the pull-out method if you really don't want to get preggo. To me, it's the "we're not trying, but if it happens..." method.


----------



## daniedb (Aug 8, 2004)

I know you have lots of answers, but I wanted to chime in. Henry was our P&P baby - and he pulled in plenty of time! It was also 3 days prior to ovulation, so that kiddo was meant to be!


----------



## Lisa Lubner (Feb 27, 2004)

Me! My second child was conceived when my ex and I were breaking up (the first time). We had sex ONCE (I know, bad idea anyway...) and we stopped before he *ahem* and I ended up pregnant. We got together and had another baby two years later on purpose and then divorced before she turned two.

About 3 months after we split up, he got his gf pregnant the same way. Oops, indeed.


----------

